# Silja Serenade



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*SILJA SERENADE * (90/58376) at her berth in Helsinki, Finland on the 11th December 1998. Taken at about midday, this was the best light seen in about three days and only because of a break in the normal snow fall.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Look at the following website for on board photographs.

http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=8715259&lang=da


----------

